# The Golden Life Pups



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

I see lots of red flags, but very little information about the breeder or their dogs. Do you have the registered names of the dam and sire?


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

The website is pretty- but nothing there is useful. What you want to find- when looking for a breeder- is registered names, links to pedigree, clearances... this appears to be a young woman breeding Goldens to satisfy a market, not to make a safe buy for puppy people. I get that from lack of info, dogs not on k9data (which is such a useful tool that these dogs not being there by call name make me know the breeder doesn't use this useful tool), and no mention of any titles.


----------



## Crunchbyter (Feb 11, 2020)

Tenzin Ngawang said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I’m new to the group and looking to get my first pup and I love Golden’s.
> 
> ...


Hi, 

I was just wondering if you had found out anything useful. I have been talking to Taycie about adopting a pup, but something just seems a little off...


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Can you post the website link? I am finding one inTX and one in AZ-on reading her 'testimonials' it appears her name is Taycie so that's probably the right one. There is no real info on that site, nothing to make one think they are doing things the best way for both their puppies and the people who buy them. If you can also let us know the sire and dam registered names, that'd make it a more efficient check for safety. I did notice she states she has prelims on her stud dog- prelims are not clearances in any stretch. Just a looksee.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Pedigree: Sawyer Finn of The Golden Life is the stud dog. He's not old enough to use for breeding. 
Here's one that's old enough but he has no OFA record-http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=988259
Both these boys have unimpressive/lackluster pedigrees with no clearances behind them. 
Rylee- Pedigree: Gerry's Rylee Ann Arnett her pedigree is also unimpressive, and she too lacks OFA clearances.
Finley-http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=988127 ditto
Nessa-http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=988129 this one has a (?) patella clearance (though Goldens do not usually get patella clearances) and an inadequate cardiac clearance. With this one, she seems to have branched into the Eastern Euro dogs but the pedigree is still unimpressive and certainly there are no clearances to bank on...
So, Crunchbyter, your 'off meter' is working.


----------



## Crunchbyter (Feb 11, 2020)

When you Google the golden life, it comes up with three different locations. Though speaking with her she says she is in OH. No real contract, no business address.. idk.. feels off


----------



## Emmdenn (Jun 5, 2018)

No contract, selling all puppies on full AKC registration, no mention of health or longevity or that they do any sort of early stimulation for the puppies... Their dogs don’t have any sort of continuity in how they look, nor health testing. Obviously they know about OFA testing and see choosing not to get clearances on all of their dogs. All BIG red flags.


----------



## Kristy8879 (Apr 10, 2020)

Has anyone heard anything more about this? I have been talking to her as well. I actually just sent a deposit.


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

Kristy8879 said:


> Has anyone heard anything more about this? I have been talking to her as well. I actually just sent a deposit.


Did you get the parents registration names or numbers? Did you ask specifically about health certification? Based on previous posts this looks to be a health risky breeder but current info based off of the parents of you potential puppy can be located if you have the registration names/numbers.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

And don't take 'we have health certs' as an answer. Ask for registered names- there is no option to hide on OFA passing clearances.


----------



## The Golden Life Pups (Apr 24, 2020)

Prism Goldens said:


> And don't take 'we have health certs' as an answer. Ask for registered names- there is no option to hide on OFA passing clearances.



Hi, everyone!
My name is Taycie Powell with the Golden Life. Just wanted to pop on here to answer a few of these questions. We do do our best to continue improving the amazing Golden Retriever Breed. We not only screen the parents genetics, but their personality as well. We want to insure that anyone who adopts a puppy from us is getting a healthy, gorgeous, well-tempered puppy. We care about every puppy that leaves to go to their new forever homes. We also have a one year genetic health guarantee, as well as we are happy to take back a puppy/dog at anytime for any reason. We do this because we care about the well being of our dogs. If anyone has any questions, we are happy to answer those! 

Happy to answer any questions that people have


----------



## The Golden Life Pups (Apr 24, 2020)

Kristy8879 said:


> Has anyone heard anything more about this? I have been talking to her as well. I actually just sent a deposit.



We were happy to send back your deposit no questions asked However, we are also happy to help answer any questions you may have had. Best, 
Taycie Powell
The Golden Life.


----------



## Emmdenn (Jun 5, 2018)

You make no mention of OFA clearances. The Golden Retriever Club of America clearly outlines what a breeder must do to be considered ethical and reputable in the Code of Ethics.






GRCA Code of Ethics - Golden Retriever Club of America







www.grca.org





You may want to take a look. The "core four" OFA clearances are a bare minimum and all responsible breeders will complete those in addition to a full genetic panel including NCL on their dogs.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Golden life- if you are attempting to 'improve' (and I question that you are able to do this given lack of breed involvement) why are you breeding dogs with no clearances? It is not hard to improve on nothing pedigrees if you give it half an effort but breeding it to another nothing pedigree only deepens the hole of nothingness. IF you'd get full clearances and get involved, you could actually improve these animals.
Genetic panels are not even part of the core 4 clearances. Hips elbows heart by cardiologist and yearly eyes are the core 4. It's like putting icing on a cracker to do a genetic panel and nothing else.


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

The Golden Life Pups said:


> We want to insure that anyone who adopts a puppy from us is getting a healthy, gorgeous, well-tempered puppy.


If you honestly care about health, I challenge you to visit any of your local vets to have hip and elbow X-rays done and sent in to OFA for your dogs over 24 month old. It looks like this vet should be within 12 miles of you. Home

Then head less than 40 miles down the road to Bonita Springs to see this cardiologist with all of your dogs over 12 months of age and submit the results to OFA. 
*Dr. Wendy Arsenault
Southwest Florida Veterinary Cardiology
28400 Old 41 Rd., Suite 1
Bonita Springs, FL 34135
239-992-8387
[email protected]
www.swfvs.com*

Finally each year take all of your dogs down the road to Estro to see a veterinary ophthalmologist and submit the results to OFA. 
Dr. Warren or Dr. McKinnon
Phone:
239.948.3937
9180 Estero Park Commons Blvd. Suite 4
Estero, FL 33928





Animal Eye Doctors l Pet Eye Health Specialist Estero FL, Naples FL, Fort Myers FL, Punta Gorda FL


Animal Eye Doctors is dedicated to the diagnosis and treatment of animal eye diseases through specialized ophthalmic equipment, testing procedures, and surgical techniques in Estero, Naples, Fort Myers, Punta Gorda, Lehigh Acres, Bonita Springs, Cape Coral, Port Charlotte, and La Belle with...



animaleyedoctors.com





It took me all of 10 minutes to find all of the appropriate veterinary specialists in your area for health certifications for Goldens. Puppy buyers can learn about these health certifications in less than 10 min on the GRCA website. Health Screenings for the Parents of a Litter - Golden Retriever Club of America

Prove to us all and the public that you aren’t just paying lip service to health. Prove that you can spend more than 20 minutes of research and investment in the health of your dogs. Do the testing and proudly post your results here. Then you won’t have to try to salvage your reputation with pretty words and no actions to back them up.

This is what puppy buyer who want to make sure a breeder is really focused on health should look for.


----------



## CloPup (Dec 2, 2020)

Hi,

I'm looking at dogs at this breeder and wanted to know if anyone had any updated information? I received the below pedigree data from the parents of the upcoming litter and am just not sure what it all means/if it's good or a red flag. The dogs look beautiful but some of the comments from the above discussion have me worried.

Pedigree: Sawyer Finn of The Golden Life

Pedigree: NAVILIS VISUALIZATION 


Appreciate some advice!

thanks!


----------



## Emmdenn (Jun 5, 2018)

CloPup said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm looking at dogs at this breeder and wanted to know if anyone had any updated information? I received the below pedigree data from the parents of the upcoming litter and am just not sure what it all means/if it's good or a red flag. The dogs look beautiful but some of the comments from the above discussion have me worried.
> 
> ...


These dogs have 0 clearances and the bitch is underage


----------



## LynnMB (Feb 4, 2021)

Kristy8879 said:


> Has anyone heard anything more about this? I have been talking to her as well. I actually just sent a deposit.


Did you ever end up getting a puppy from her?


----------

